# Citizen Exceed Quartz Pocket Watch



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I sometimes use pocket watches and was wondering if my favourite wristwatch maker, Citizen, made pocket watches. I discovered that they make the 'Exceed' pocket watch which has one of their super accurate quartz movements (+/- 10 seconds per year). It appeals to me as an intriguing combination of the old and the new.

But unfortunately it is does not appear to be available in Europe; although, it is available on Ebay from a Japanese company called Ujiie and also on the Japanese Amazon site.

After tax and postage I think it would cost around Â£400, which, in a way, compares favourably with the cost of luxury wristwatches.

I was wondering if any members could comment on this watch or had experience of ordering from Japan.


----------

